# mekuti harness



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi has anyone tried the mekuti balance harness for pulling?? Want some advice before i shell out more money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone has written specifically about the mekuti harness, but general experiences with front clipped harnesses seem good - the principle makes sense. If the dog puts weight in a leash that's clipped to her chest, she ends up swinging around like a boat on anchor, until she faces you again. I'd say it's definitely worth looking at.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bobby was a changed dog when introduced to the mekuti balance harness. He was about 6 months old as i recall.
Bobby pulled ALOT, our trainer recommended it, and i was able to try before buying.
This afternoon my daughter insisted she, being 18, and of course far superior to me, didnt have the time or inclination to put the harness on, just a normal lead. I walked part of the walk with them. 
I, equally calmly, expressed the ratio of time and energy taken to harness with mekuti was far less than the strain she and Bobby were under with the lead! 
Hense, I only walked part of the walk with them.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The Mekuti is not front clipped BUT has D rings on each shoulder. There is a way to attach the lead to the D ring on one shoulder and thread it through the O ring at the centre of the chest, to give more stability across the chest & the same/better effect if using a front clip.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I was deciding between this and the halti harness and managed to pick up a small halti harness from a charity shop then it was good so ordered the next size from the pet shop for £10
I have been getting on greatly with the halti harness.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been using it for a bit over three months and I swear by it.
Works differently from a halti, the mekuti is not clipped at the front, you pass the clip through a front ring and clip to the opposite side you are. So the corrections are really subtle and work on his balance, when the dog pulls he balances against you at the other hand of the leash, with the Mekuti clipped appropriately he can't do that.

Ray was never an extreme heavy puller and not a lunger either, but he did give me an inflamed tendon in my arm. Clipped the mekuti and he suddenly was walking next to me, well once I figured out how to use it properly as I ended up tangling us together. 

I some times only clip it at the back to do some lose leash walk and he mostly keeps the leash lose, if he starts tensing the leash too much I clip it back to how it should be and he heels perfectly.

At first you will use both hands (like a horse bridle), but you both soon get used to it and I normally have ends of the leash in one hand and he starts going too far I just need to hook a finger on the part of the lead attached to his side and give a touch to get him back.

Depends a lot on the reasoning behind the pulling, too. Ray is a bit phobic on roads and the Mekuti achieved us wonders, we can do the whole high road with no panic attacks now. But if your dog was seriously lunging forward and sides I am not sure how strong the whole thing is and the leash is a little thin and can be harsh on our hands... The mekuti is really ideal for nervous dogs, maybe excitable dogs in my opinion, would not comment if the pulling was caused by aggro.

When I bought it there was a 30 days money back guarantee so it would be no harm to try and return if it is not for you. In doubt, they are lovely people there and quite helpful on the phone and e-mail.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

my sister has one for her bouncing vizsla and finds it really good. she has a bad back and her dog is very exictable, so it helps her control her when she has a mad 5 mins.

it also stops her lunging as the lead going through the ring on the chest seems to brace against the chest and stop her jumping up.



dodigna said:


> and the leash is a little thin and can be harsh on our hands...


she uses her own double-ended training lead with the harness which is much better/thicker and easier on hands than the lead that comes with it. you can buy the harness on its own without the lead.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Cassie pulls because she wants to get to the field/beach etc quickly - not due to aggression or nervousness. Might try one - thanks for all the advice


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> my sister has one for her bouncing vizsla and finds it really good. she has a bad back and her dog is very exictable, so it helps her control her when she has a mad 5 mins.
> 
> it also stops her lunging as the lead going through the ring on the chest seems to brace against the chest and stop her jumping up.
> 
> she uses her own double-ended training lead with the harness which is much better/thicker and easier on hands than the lead that comes with it. you can buy the harness on its own without the lead.


So can i clip it at the front or is it clipped only on the back - which i'm not sure would work as we have tried a harness before and its like she is pulling a sledge


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Deb said:


> So can i clip it at the front or is it clipped only on the back - which i'm not sure would work as we have tried a harness before and its like she is pulling a sledge


No - see my previous post - it has a clip on the side, on each shoulder. Lewt's say you walk your dog on the left - you clip the lead to the dog's left shoulder, then thread it through the centre ring. It means if dog pulls, the lead itself acts as a brace across the whole front.... which you have the other end of and can therefore choose how much pressure is needed.

Hard to explain - do please look on the Mekuti website for full details. Their whole 'balance' ethos is also closely tied into Ttouch which might also help. Might be wise to think of the Mekuti harness not as a gadget in its own right, but part of a bigger picture - pressure, pulling, touch and control in a broader sense.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hard to explain - do please look on the Mekuti website for full details. Their whole 'balance' ethos is also closely tied into Ttouch which might also help. Might be wise to think of the Mekuti harness not as a gadget in its own right, but part of a bigger picture - pressure, pulling, touch and control in a broader sense.


Absolutely agree!

If you buy one through the Mekuti website you still get a money back guarantee: Mekuti Balance Harness - stop your dog pulling on the lead - 30 day money back guarantee.

I'd give it a go! :thumbup:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> she uses her own double-ended training lead with the harness which is much better/thicker and easier on hands than the lead that comes with it. you can buy the harness on its own without the lead.


I tried that, but the clips on mine are too big for the mekuti rings.

In any case Deb, if she pulls only because she wants to "get there" I think you will find the Mekuti helps, if she pulls she really loses her balance and you will notice she will glance at you a lot more. Corrections are really minimal, no yanking whatsoever required, it turned a walking nightmare into a delight for us. Gotta use it all the time though (especially at first) as it teaches dogs to walk differently so if you don't use it they reverse to pulling straight away.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

dodigna said:


> I tried that, but the clips on mine are too big for the mekuti rings.
> 
> In any case Deb, if she pulls only because she wants to "get there" I think you will find the Mekuti helps, if she pulls she really loses her balance and you will notice she will glance at you a lot more. Corrections are really minimal, no yanking whatsoever required, it turned a walking nightmare into a delight for us. Gotta use it all the time though (especially at first) as it teaches dogs to walk differently so if you don't use it they reverse to pulling straight away.


thanks will seriously consider getting one


----------

